# NBD (Five-String content) 56K warning



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 26, 2010)

I know it's not what you were expecting, but I figure some of you guys will appreciate it anyway. New Banjo Day!

About ten years ago, I decided I wanted to play the banjo. A family friend (and a state champion mind you) told me he would recommend me learning how to play guitar first, in order to learn the basics. That opened up a world of music for me that I might not have ever experienced other wise. However, I loved the guitar so much, that I never actually learned how to play the Banjo. 

So, here we are. Ten years and 1000 genres later. My very first Banjo. 

Sorry for the phone pics. My dad is out of town and he took his camera. Haha

Front View:






Back View:





Family Shot:





Proud Owner:





It's a fairly cheap Washburn, being that it's my first. It's made out of some very attractive materials though. 

The Moral of this story: Broaden your horizons. You'll be amazed at the things you're interested in ten years from now.


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 26, 2010)

Gotta love some banjo!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm picking it up a lot quicker than I thought I would. It's so much fun.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 27, 2010)

i do recall Mastodon using a banjo to kick off Crack the Skye sooo....yes. metal.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 27, 2010)

Cool!

Metal songs with banjo in the mix can be amazing not to mention learning some different stuff.
Thats why I like the acoustic, its refreshing and different.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 27, 2010)

I've heard plenty of bluegrass that's way more metal than most metal is. 

Congrats!


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome, I love me some bluegrass. I attempted to learn banjo in the past, but coming from bass and then guitar, I found it all too close together on the string spacing. Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm using in more a folk aspect as of now. However, I did learn a few bluegrass songs to improve my finger picking. There is always room for improvement. Haha


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats, I love bluegrass and I love banjo's. I actually bought a deering (openback) banjo a couple months ago because of Bela Fleck and Tony Trishka, they play some mean banjo


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 27, 2010)

I had the opportunity of seeing Bela Fleck and the Flecktones at NAMM a few years back. I was too young to really appreciate what I was watching,but now that I'm older I would kill to relive that experience. Haha


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a beautiful looking banjo. I've always wanted to learn more instruments and will probably get a banjo some day.

What's the weight on that thing?


----------



## Bevo (Dec 28, 2010)

Post up a link of what you consider good banjo.
Or post up a clip of what your doing.

I would love to hear some Metal Bluegrass


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 28, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> What's the weight on that thing?



It weighs around five or six pounds. It's not that bad at all. 

I have to get my mixer back from my drummer on Thursday. When I do, I'll record it and post a link Friday night sometime. It's not Metal though. It's folk music along the lines of Iron and Wine and The Tallest Man On Earth.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 29, 2010)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> It weighs around five or six pounds. It's not that bad at all.
> 
> I have to get my mixer back from my drummer on Thursday. When I do, I'll record it and post a link Friday night sometime. It's not Metal though. It's folk music along the lines of Iron and Wine and The Tallest Man On Earth.



Iron and Wine rocks, I could easily leave the tallest man on earth in the deepest hole on earth though.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 29, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> I could easily leave the tallest man on earth in the deepest hole on earth though.





Are you serious? Haha. He's my favorite musician at the moment. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 29, 2010)

Banjo, two acoustics, 8 string (possibly 7, I can't really tell from the pic), Vader cab.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 30, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Banjo, two acoustics, 8 string (possibly 7, I can't really tell from the pic), Vader cab.




It's an 8! And don't forget about my 6505+. It was chilling in the closet when I took this picture. Haha


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> It's an 8! And don't forget about my 6505+. It was chilling in the closet when I took this picture. Haha




I've always wanted to learn banjo and a bunch of other acoustic and/or folk instruments. I need to restring my grandfathers mandolin sometime soon and get started on that.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 30, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> I've always wanted to learn banjo and a bunch of other acoustic and/or folk instruments. I need to restring my grandfathers mandolin sometime soon and get started on that.




I had a sweet Gibson Mandolin that a family friend let us borrow. It belonged to a man in the service. He left it at home when he went to fight in the war. He died fighting and his wife had to sell it to settle some debt. I remixed one of the songs from Silent Hill and I used it for that. It was awesome. haha


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's the song I wrote and recorded with it. Don't flame the recording quality. It's just scratch tracks to demo the song itself. Not sound clips of the banjo. 

Matt Hatchett - Blood and Earth on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll check it out tomorrow sometime, it's 3:40am and I really need to get to sleep


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 31, 2010)

And here I was thinking I'd never see a hipster with a banjo..


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Dec 31, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> And here I was thinking I'd never see a hipster with a banjo..



Hey Mother Furcow, I'm no hipster!!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 31, 2010)

2 things, I really like that song, and you have a tiny bathroom.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that you singing and is that an original? I've basically had it on repeat the last hour.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 1, 2011)

You must administer some Estradasphere immediately! Death metal banjo!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 1, 2011)

bostjan said:


> You must administer some *Estrada*sphere immediately! Death metal banjo!








"... play some death metal."



Estradasphere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
hmmm Sounds promising, I'll have to check them out. Thanks bostjan.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks man! That bathroom is pretty tiny.

That is me singing, playing banjo and playing guitar. It is an original song all music and lyrics written by me. 

I have a bunch of songs. I'd love to record a demo and put it up on the internet for people to download. Free Music Forever. Haha


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 1, 2011)

^It sounds awesome man! I'd DL it in a second (well... internet speeds depending).


----------



## Bevo (Jan 1, 2011)

Great well done recording, that banjo fits that song like a glove!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Jan 1, 2011)

I appreciate all of the positive feedback guys! I didn't expect a warm welcome on this mostly metal forum. Haha


----------



## Ice4600 (Feb 25, 2011)

Matt-Hatchett said:


>


Oh My God! You're almost out of toilet paper!
Cool banjo too


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude, your gauges remind me of KRK Rokits!!!!  AWESOME!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 6, 2011)

Ice4600 said:


> Oh My God! You're almost out of toilet paper!
> Cool banjo too




Haha Don't worry! We have an entire cabinet full!! And thanks man!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 6, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Dude, your gauges remind me of KRK Rokits!!!!  AWESOME!




Haha I never noticed that before!! Good Call Man!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 6, 2011)

Will you play banjo to your lover 'round hearth's edge?


----------



## avenger (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 5 stringer aswell. Helps alot with the finger rpicking thats for sure!


----------

